# Hard water was causing my extra dry skin!



## aziza (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey all! The skin on my back and legs had been so dry and scaly up until about 3 weeks ago...so dry that it was actually cracking. I thought it was eczema but it wasn't. Before then I had tried every single cream imaginable and _nothing_ worked. 

It turns out that the hard water at my old apartment was the culprit. My skin is so much softer now that I'm at my new place! Even the skin on my face feels and looks better.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just a heads up if you're going through the same thing.


----------



## Catwoman316 (Sep 7, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean. When I visited my uncle last year in eastern Europe, the water was so soft there, I didn't even have to you a conditioner for my long hair. Same for my face. I could literally feel the difference and used only clear water to clean my face, that was sufficient.


----------

